
Ask HN: Self-hosted alternatives to Concur? - dhruvkar
I&#x27;m tasked with setting up a platform for our clients that allows them to book travel to our warehouse, and we pay for it (up to a certain amount). Rather than have the clients pay and we reimburse them, we&#x27;d like to pay the travel vendors directly. What off-the-shelf system can handle something like this? I only know of Concur that we used at our last company internally, but it seems a bit enterprise-y&#x2F;overkill for our use case. If there isn&#x27;t an off-the-shelf solution, any recommendations on what components to use to build it?
======
jenkstom
Ruby on Rails and Django are very good at quickly building database business
web applications. As long as you stick to old-school web-style development
(everything done on the back end and simple forms in the browser) you can go
very quickly.

~~~
dhruvkar
That's what I was going to go for unless there was a self-hosted alternative.
It becomes another application to maintain, so was hoping to avoid that.

Django it is.

